# treadstone turbo kit



## STL SENTRA (Sep 18, 2009)

i am looking at buying the treadstone turbo kit, i recently got a new clutch in to my car if i buy this kit and put it on will the clutch hold or do i need to buy a new cluth , flywheel,a dn pressure plate


----------

